# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Nómina nuevos catálogos de complemento

## Dinasti2

*Hola les quiero hablar de los problemas que tenia con la nómina de mis empleados, ya que se tiene que cambiar el timbrado porque se debe de registrar los sueldos, por eso busque en muchas páginas de internet y pedí ayuda de varios amigos, pero no me ayudaban las soluciones que me daban. Pero entre a una página web en donde me daban los tips que debo de seguir para poder cambiar el timbrado de las nóminas. Si no saben cómo cambiar el timbrado de las nóminas de tus empleados, vean la página de:* Nómina: Nuevos catálogos del complemento | Staffing personalTemas similares: Jubilación: Nuevos conceptos en la nómina 1.2 Complemento de Cámara de frío Complemento de la Cadena de Frío Complemento de Cámara de frío Artículo: Recomiendan uso de stevia como complemento al tratamiento de diabetes tipo II

----------

